# What is FACT 6r/8r



## linuxted (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, this may not make a bit of difference, but what the heck is "6r" carbon and "8r" carbon??? Whatever it is, I love my Roubaix with "6r" 

Thanks


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I've owned three Roubaix's Elite, Expert and now an SWorks. I don't recall the "r" rating on the Elite but the Expert was a 6r. My new SWorks is a 10r. I beleive it has something to do with how the carbon fiber is wrapped, anyway, I can tell you my SWorks is much stiffer than the Expert. I would say the "r" value translates into stiffness.


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

6r,7r, 7.5r, 8r, 9r, 10r amd 9m and 10m are number ratings that specialized uses to classifiy their carbon. THe highr the 'r' rating the higher modulous, lighter weight, stiffer, and mors expensive the carbon is. The 'r' classifies "Road" and 'm' classifies "Mountain".


----------

